# This dog will not eat treats!!



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy doesn't like most shop bought treats, even expensive hypoallergenic ones (although she does like some of the absolutely junk food ones that I refuse to buy!). Fortunately she LOVES home made ones! Poppy, on the other hand, seems to eat absolutely anything.


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

Is there a thread with homemade treat recipes?


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

There isn't, but it would be a good one to make. Treat recipes are quite easy to find... or, if you aren't the baking sort, a quick easy treat to make are super nuked hot dogs.

You just buy a pack of hotdogs, chop them up into small/training size bites, and microwave them until they are shriveled and hard! (Funny, but every dog I know loves them!)


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

I also take chicken boil in water with some garlic powder or just plain water..pat them dry cut them up and throw them in the freezer and pull out as needed for training treats..one of the others I do is buy the natural balance food logs..cut them up into little pieces and put in bags and freeze and pull out as needed..alot of places carry a sample size of those for about 99 cents to try and see if you dog likes them.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I buy chicken breast strips and bake them with garlic and then freeze them for use later.


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh I love the chicken and hot dog ideas!! I always have those 2 things on hand


----------



## Curlydogs (Jun 28, 2010)

I make salmon or liver cakes (I found the recipe for salmon cakes in some thread on the forum that I cannot find now...). They are really easy and cheap to make and Cosmo loves them. 

Use a can of wild salmon and squish it up - bones and all - until it is a fairly fine consistency. Then add one egg, and enough rice baby cereal to make a consistency that is dry enough to roll out. Roll or pat out to about 1/4-1/2 inch thick (I sprinkle some of the cereal on the surface to prevent sticking), put on a cookie sheet (I grease it with oil first), and bake at 350 until lightly golden (you can cook them longer or shorter, depending on if you want a moist or crunchy treat). Cut the sheet up into pieces and freeze until ready to use. For the liver version I use chicken livers (lightly boiled and mashed or blended) instead of the salmon. In my opinion the liver ones are a little grosser to make, but my fella likes them best.


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

Curlydogs said:


> I make salmon or liver cakes (I found the recipe for salmon cakes in some thread on the forum that I cannot find now...). They are really easy and cheap to make and Cosmo loves them.
> 
> Use a can of wild salmon and squish it up - bones and all - until it is a fairly fine consistency. Then add one egg, and enough rice baby cereal to make a consistency that is dry enough to roll out. Roll or pat out to about 1/4-1/2 inch thick (I sprinkle some of the cereal on the surface to prevent sticking), put on a cookie sheet (I grease it with oil first), and bake at 350 until lightly golden (you can cook them longer or shorter, depending on if you want a moist or crunchy treat). Cut the sheet up into pieces and freeze until ready to use. For the liver version I use chicken livers (lightly boiled and mashed or blended) instead of the salmon. In my opinion the liver ones are a little grosser to make, but my fella likes them best.


Love this! I think I will make it tomorrow! Thanks so much


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Natural Balance Food Rolls are like doggie crack - even the cats go wild. I've yet to meet a dog who didn't go for it, and I've fostered dozens. Just slice and dice to size.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I use liver cake, tuna cake (as above, but made with a tin of tuna), etc, made with wholemeal flour and a bit of oatmeal if I have any. Any cooked meat chopped small is an extra special treat. Sausages are huge favourites. We can't get the Natural Balance roll in the UK but there is a kind of highly processed sausage with a trace of garlic (Mattesons) which seems to be the secret weapon of all the professional trainers I know! The absolutely best of the best for mine, given very, very rarely, is a few crumbs of home-made sponge cake!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I do the liver cake, and also do a version for Kong stuffing, substituting arborio rice (risotto rice). Take a pound of chicken livers and blenderise them until liquid, mix with 1 egg and enough cooked arborio rice to make a semi-solid paste. Then I plug Kongs with a piece of kibble, and scoop the gloop in and microwave for (varies) about 2 minutes. The arborio rice is sticky and makes the Kong last longer.


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow thanks for the awesome ideas!!


----------

